# McCord Floatation Tire Sales & Service



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For any of you who may be looking for a good source of special use high floatation tires for turf, agriculture, special purpose; these guys have a wide range high floatation tire of various designs and tread types. 

McCord Floatation Tires


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Those would look real cool on my L-130!!!!

Just kidding!


----------

